# Lionheart Guitars



## BMO (May 6, 2016)

Hey guys! Just found this cool looking luthier/manufacturer called Lionheart Guitars. Their guitars look killer and their inlay work is godly amounts of amazing. They do entire murals out of inlay material on the fretboard! Was just wondering if anybody has heard of them or owns a guitar made by them? I'll be getting a guitar custom made by the end of summer and so anything to let me know if I should consider them to be the one to make it or not would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 6, 2016)

A little scrolling around in the forum, man.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/310216-ngd-lionheart-balkatora-7-inanis.html

As with the many other luthiers/companies that offer gaudy excessive inlays, just be aware that aesthetics aren't everything.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 6, 2016)

Holy mother of tone, that fret board looks like a 70's prog rock album cover. 

No offence to the new owner, its as you say Guillotine, pretty .... doesnt = tone or better playability. Anyway rather than stealth hype a company if thats what you're doing, the search function is your friend as there is not a lot in the world of custom Super Strats that escapes the denizens of this forum.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (May 6, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Holy mother of tone, that fret board looks like a 70's prog rock album cover.
> 
> No offence to the new owner, its as you say Guillotine, pretty .... doesnt = tone or better playability. Anyway rather than stealth hype a company if thats what you're doing, the search function is your friend as there is not a lot in the world of custom Super Strats that escapes the denizens of this forum.


The link I posted didn't even require the search function. It's sitting right there on the first page of the Sevenstring section of the forum.

But yeah, how many companies have offered pure eye candy with crazy inlays that didn't play well? (Etherial immediately just popped into my head as being one of the worst since the guy isn't a luthier, can't build a fully functional guitar, and his stuff completely falls apart or is unplayable.)


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 6, 2016)

Ah good point, I haven't been in the 7 string section for a while as I was on MLP looking for a decent 2nd hand MIJ LP. Well that and being sick of super strat NGD's  Frealedge's not withstanding as I'm just happy for the guy.

But back on topic:
Yeah, I think the only custom shop that can claim some kind of stability while doing pretty inlays is Daemones and even he had some issues at one point IIRC. They leave me wanting personally as I like guitars that look like they were designed 50+ years ago.

Etherial is a blight on the guitar world for SO many reasons, and the fact that Lucas Manns from Rings of Saturn still reps him makes me want gag.

The juries still out on Carillion.

I can't think of others, but they are out there and man am I weary of athletics over substance.


----------



## BMO (May 6, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> Holy mother of tone, that fret board looks like a 70's prog rock album cover.
> 
> No offence to the new owner, its as you say Guillotine, pretty .... doesnt = tone or better playability. Anyway rather than stealth hype a company if thats what you're doing, the search function is your friend as there is not a lot in the world of custom Super Strats that escapes the denizens of this forum.



Yeah I figured what i said might come off as me stealth hyping a company but in all seriousness I am just new here and am getting used to the forum. Just was curious about the company was all because I'm trying to learn all I can about all the custom shops out there before I throw some serious cash down. I was actually recommended by a subreddit to come here because of this forum's knowledge on custom shops, and how this forum is the first to call out the bad ones on the work they do.


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 6, 2016)

Welcome, some of us are more than a little cynical due to many years on forums (and all the bs that entails-is it just me or is it worse these days?) but yes in terms of custom guitars especially ERG's and the more niche builders we have had an absurd amount of horror stories, scandals, conflicts and the odd win.

Suggested reading:

Manditory if you're thinking of getting a custom:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/283931-advise-veteran.html

JP Universe has many finely crafted guitars and leather bound books that smell of rich mahogany and carbon fibre. Take his advice. 

This gem goes from very happy to very grim, track its progress:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/luthiery-modifications-customizations/138377-brj-black-friday-thread-only-updates-customers-ad-free.html

This post is from yours truly, read it first then read the thread:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4579746-post24.html

Other suggested scandals include: Anything involving Etherial baring that one guy who was happy, The latter Mike Sherman guitars threads and S7G or Strictly 7 Guitars. If you use search or limit your google search to ss.org you will catch all the horror.

Hope that helps man, and the bottom line is if you have the money, patience and the luthier then you will get an amazing guitar. If you want it on the cheep you're gambling unless you go for the semi-custom Carvin rout but even then its not that cheep.

Hope that helps dude, please don't become another custom shop casualty.


----------



## jacksonguitar1111 (May 15, 2016)

curious how the quality is on these. I mean they look spot on


----------



## Lorcan Ward (May 15, 2016)

CaptainD00M said:


> The juries still out on Carillion.



Ask me in 4 days


----------



## CaptainD00M (May 15, 2016)

Lorcan Ward said:


> Ask me in 4 days



Cool man, I will look out for you NGD and I hope its good.

When I wrote that I was thinking more in terms if he can keep it up long term in the acceptable wait time/order numbers/quality ratio. Because i can see the appeal in his finishes and designs, but with all the cool small custom shops that have popped up, imploded and in the fallout taken peoples money and tears with them I can't help but feel weary on behalf of others who would go down that rout.

Anyway HNGD in advance!


----------

